# Netzwerk chat



## sivizius (17. November 2010)

es ist doch möglich, dass man über lan hin und her senden kann oder?
ich dachte mir nur text zu versenden, den man mit der tatatur ausließt,
welche programiersprache würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## sheel (17. November 2010)

Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Sprachen? C++, Java, irgendeine .NET-Sprache...

Ohne genauere Anforderungen kann man schwer zu einer bestimmten raten.
Soll das Ganze nur in einem lokalen LAN (nur mit bekannten Rechnern) laufen oder über das komplette Internet?
Wenn lokal: Sind verschiedene Betriebssysteme oder immer das gleiche? Welche(s)?
Ist eine grafisch ansprechende Oberfläche wichtig?
Kannst du schon eine/mehrere Programmiersprachen? Welche?


----------



## tombe (17. November 2010)

Wenn du selber was programmieren willst, kann ich die leider nicht helfen.

Aber wenn du mit einer Windows eigenen, fertigen Lösung auch was anfangen kannst, solltest du mal nach WINCHAT suchen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sivizius (17. November 2010)

ich hab linux ubuntu 9.10 und der andere client hat entweder kubuntu oder windows xp
grafisch brauch es nicht so anspruchsvoll sein, es soll jediglich ein prog sein das text hin sendet und text empfangen kann


----------



## sivizius (17. November 2010)

mir fällt grad noch was ein: vll wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn es ähnlich wie pidgin oder skype geschlossen werden kann, aber immer noch das prog im panel "geöffnet" ist, das man einfach nur darauf klickt und dann text eingibt, es muss aber nicht so sein, war nur ne idee


----------



## sheel (17. November 2010)

Java. Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie es da mit dem Taskleistenicon aussieht.


----------



## sivizius (17. November 2010)

java hatte ich mal angefangen, aber ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich das mit den senden machen soll.
ging das über java.net.Socket und java.net.ServerSocket?


----------

